# Struggling to grow anything that doesn't end up having algae issues



## Nathanh2150 (30 May 2021)

Hi All,
For the past couple of mouths now I have been running into so may issues with my plants. when I have purchased new plants I wash them with clean water before adding into the aquarium to get rid of any nasty bugs or algae. once the plants are planted they look stunning in the tank and show amazing signs of growth but the issue I'm facing is algae. I have added some photos below of the issue's I am facing and to be completely honest I'm thinking of pulling up my hole carpet plants of mini hair grass as this has not taken off at all in my aquarium. The root's are amazing and spreading like there's no tomorrow and also Producing new runners but the grass itself is brown instead of vivid green. The mini hair grass has been in my tank now for the past 8-9 months and its just not coloured up as much as I would have liked and its making the tank just look dirty and unattractive but would be such a shame to take it all out after the hard work of waiting for it to carpet and the time it took to plant.

I have Co2 on an automatic timer which come's on at 4am-9pm the co2 checker is lime green and has Neva changed in colour.

My only down side with the tank is the algae that seems to reappear also the carpeting plants that just don't take off at all. Its so frustrating as I have never had this issue before and have felt that I have done nothing different then I would normally do. I have had a full carpet of monte Carlo in a fluval flex with co2 and that was amazing no issue's no algae looked amazing. but now I have moved to a larger aquarium it seems like its so stubborn that carpeting plants just don't wanna grow.

My first idea that I really wanted to do is have a lovely carpet of monte Carlo on the bottom of the tank which I could trim and shape that failed as it all melted back and didn't produce any new growth. so decided after some advice from a local aquatic store to move onto mini draft hair grass to have as a carpeting plant which looked amazing once planted but yh not taken off in the way I thought it might of had. I do trim the grass once a week on the days that the water change and filter clean and also glass cleaning which is every Sunday.

wile this has been going on I have been speaking to my local scape nature plant specialist about this and they seem to be baffled why this maybe happening to me and they have advised me that I'm doing everything correct and I have done anything to off balance the aquarium for this to happen and have spoken with them about my lighting my substrate my filter media and they have advised me also that all correct and fine I'm just so disheartened that I don't know what elc to do. So thought to reach out to everyone on here to get some pointers and advice as I would really love some help.

Yesterday I did a water test just to see if there was anything that I maybe missing and nothing has come back and all look's spot on.

List of house mate's in the tank
6x Corydoras Sterbai
1x torpedo barb
6x cardinal Tetra
1x Bulldog Pleco
1x female Siamese fighting fish (Super Friendly)
5x celestial pearl danios
4x Otocinclus Catfish
1x Rabbit snail
8x Rainbow Fish

Thankyou to everyone for there help and advice I do apricate it.


----------



## Andy Pierce (30 May 2021)

My go-to suspect for bad algae problems is too much light.  Can you please describe your lighting setup for us in terms of type of lights and how they are being controlled?  Your CO2 is on for 17 hours per day which is much too long.  Back off both CO2 and lighting to a max of 6 hours per day until you get things under control.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (30 May 2021)

Hi Andy,
Yes sure I have a Twinstar 900s light unit on a automatic set timer which come on at 8am.
The light setting's I have it on is
8am-0%
9am-25%
10am-50%
12pm-75%
2pm-65%
4pm-50%
6pm-25%
10pm-0%
This is connected to a timer dimmer.


----------



## castle (30 May 2021)

Got a full tank shot @Nathanh2150?


----------



## castle (30 May 2021)

My best guess, upon looking at this video: ELEOCHARIS ACICULARIS MINI (Expectations)

Is that (assuming it’s the same tank) the plant mass is very low, and the light duration is quite long. I’d remove the leaves which are really suffering with algae; I’d go and get a lot more plants too. I’d go at hardscape with a toothbrush, vigorously.


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 May 2021)

Is the Hairgrass actually brown, or is it covered with brown algae?
How big are your weekly water changes?
Your drop checker never changes colour; does that include after the CO2 turns off? And after lights-out?
A pH profile would be useful.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (30 May 2021)

Hi Castle,
I have added a couple new plants to the tank as the photo above shows the newly added plant has started to grow algae. I tend to trim the plants to replant so there more of a bulk. with the algae issue to hand if I was to scrub with a tooth brush would that cause more issues as the fine algae may move across the tank? also I would also be doing a water change. with the hair grass is it wise to remove it all then start trimming back the plants that are showing signs of algae also to replace the hair grass along the road once everything has been resolved? I can take a photo of the tank in a sec for you to see.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (30 May 2021)

The co2 does change colour to blue when water changes are done then goes back to lime green. Also the co2 checker does turn a different colour once co2 is off.

also the mini hairgrass is a brown dead look with green shoots been told a wile back to keep trimming and to give it time as its a slow grower but the roots look healthy and each one looks like its still producing green stems.

The weekly water changes are around 35% - 40%


----------



## castle (30 May 2021)

I would probably do a few things: 

Go for it, removing and scrubbing as much algae as possible. Remove any covered leaves. 80% water change, twice if needed.
Buy 3+ pots of frogbit.
Buy more of whatever plants you’re wanting; plant a lot heavier. A few plants ain’t enough, buy a few pots of each. 
Stop cutting the grass, stop trimming any plants until you see algae reduce. We need to establish some plant mass. 

Also, FTS please!


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

morning Castle,
Ok I shall grab some more plants for the tank and stop trimming the grass I shall do a deep clean of the algae to get as much as I can removed also to do a water change once that done. May I ask what FTS means as I’m not sure 🤔 hehe 

many thanks 
Nathan


----------



## castle (31 May 2021)

Morning!

FTS is a full tank shot 😀


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

Shall take a tank shot once I’m home from work 🙂


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 May 2021)

The lighting schedule might be good to view but not so good for plant growth Mixed things said about special effects of sunrise to sunst  Aquarium Gardens tanks are lit by twinstar maybe drop them a line?


----------



## foxfish (31 May 2021)

It seems to me that if you spend time and effort trying to get perfect C02 just it time with lights on…ie switching on gas several hours before and getting a steady lime green there after …. then it makes sense to have the light ‘on’
Can you ramp the light upto say 50% in 30mins and keep it there for 6 hours and the back down?


----------



## MirandaB (31 May 2021)

I see you also have a Bulldog pleco in the tank,not saying it's the main issue you have but it might be contributing as in moving around it's possibly disturbing the substrate and kicking up detritus into the water column.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

_I am able to set the time for the light to come on and off also to adjust the sunrise and sunset options with the dimmer I have which I did buy from  aquarium gardens. And yes that’s correct I do have a bulldog pleco which I have grown very fond of and won’t be removing. When I set up the tank I asked a lot of questions about setting up the light and also had alot of people private message me regarding the correct times and settings to have it on ideally I am thinking to move the lighting down to 6hours a day but deciding what time it should be is confusing me as I don’t know what time would be good for the plants and fish. Apart from that it’s frustrating that this has happened as everything has taken off so well I’m just baffled what it could be. And with the co2 it’s on at 4am in the morning around 4 hours before the lighting comes on and the only time the co2 checker changes from lime green is when a water change has been done. _


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

_i will 100% be changing the light time to 6 hours a day as it now becoming lighter and staying light untill 9.30pm so there’s no need for the light to be out on for so long a day.. I started it off with a long light period due to winter and not a lot of light from outside plus for my enjoyment 🙃 also the tank is beside a big window which I think maybe also causing the issue but I can pull the curtains & roll down blind to eliminate most of the sun light  _


----------



## castle (31 May 2021)

Sunlight, for me at least really exacerbates algae in an unbalanced aquarium. I see the merits of a long lighting schedule, but also I think we should all be more aware of when a tank has settled. Expect to have algae blooms, let them die off. Instead of combatting algae, I quite like the idea of doubling down and maintaining a schedule (with a tweak, or course). 

I take perfect looking tanks with a grain of salt, and I think we all should. I wouldn’t get to disheartened  while your aquarium finds its feet. 

If everything in the tank is taking good off, I’d say there is an excess, or deficiency somewhere. @dw1305 duckweed index I think is excellent. Might be worth considering?


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

As I'm looking to reduce the lighting to 6 hours a day does anyone have any good suggestions to have it on also what time that the light come's on also turn off? plus with your suggestion on the duckweed what would it benefit as I understand it will as shade add shade from the light and take harmful nurturance out of the tank to replace with good nurturance. 

I totally agree that there's too many photos online and YouTube videos of peoples planted aquariums when they don't show the bad parts of the situation that may arise with algae. plus most of them get free plants as there sponsored by the company that they are featuring in there video's.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

_Photo's of my aquarium hope there ok...
if need any more photo's please comment on the post _


----------



## dw1305 (31 May 2021)

Hi all,


Nathanh2150 said:


> plus with your suggestion on the duckweed what would it benefit as I understand it will as shade add shade from the light and take harmful nurturance out of the tank to replace with good nurturance.


It doesn't have to be Duckweed (_Lemna minor_), any floating plant will do, it just has to have access to atmospheric CO2. My "Duckweed" of choice is now <"Amazon Frogbit"> (_Limnobium laevigatum_), which has a <"number of advantages"> over other floating plants.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

what I'm planning on doing is remove all leave's that have sign's of algae growth so it give's the plants that extra boost then the plant's wont struggle and loads more plants to the back of the scape to fill in any gap's to help with filtration gonna change my light settings. the main question I have is when i change the light setting to only 6hrs a day do i also need to change the co2 or keep it as it is as it's on at 4am-9pm ?? need some advice


----------



## Andy Pierce (31 May 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> what I'm planning on doing is remove all leave's that have sign's of algae growth so it give's the plants that extra boost then the plant's wont struggle and loads more plants to the back of the scape to fill in any gap's to help with filtration gonna change my light settings. the main question I have is when i change the light setting to only 6hrs a day do i also need to change the co2 or keep it as it is as it's on at 4am-9pm ?? need some advice


The usual advice is to have CO2 come on two hours before the lights come on, and turn off two hours before the lights turn off.  It's somewhere to start anyway.


----------



## Wookii (31 May 2021)

Unless I’ve missed it, I haven’t seen you outline what your fert dosing schedule is?


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

I shall reduce the time with the co2 to coming on 2 hours before light comes on also 2 hours before light turns off as I was told 4 hours is ideal. Also I was informed not to fert dose the tank due to the algae situation. also I was before the algae came to head i had been doing two pumps of tropica green ferts. In the substrate there is tropica root tabs all over the tank.

does anyone have any recommendation's on lighting time to come on and to turn off which would work ideal in my tank setup 

As I was thinking coming on at 10-1pm then coming back on around 6pm-9pm does this sound good


----------



## papa_c (31 May 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> Also I was informed not to fert dose the tank due to the algae situation.


And here lies the first thing I would change, totally wrong information.

My suggestion  is start by removing as much algea as possible, multiple water changes making sure you get all the detritus out of the the tank.

Stick to known fert regime, don't miss any doses out. 

Make sure you get a solid 1 point ph drop from the time the co2 comes on to when the lights switch on. Start with the co2 on 2-3 hours before the light and run it through the light period, switching of 30mins from the end. I would stick to one continuous light period 3pm to 9pm


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

Thankyou for your message,
so if I set the light to come on at 3pm-9pm and have the co2 to come on 12pm-6pm would that be ideal ? also as I have the light on a set timer to adjust the lighting what would you suggest as I'm thinking.. please correct me if this is a bit out for the lighting and photo period ... 
2pm-0%
3pm-25%
4pm-40%
5pm-55%
6pm-45%
7pm-30%
8pm-25%
9pm-10%
10pm-0%

Also as I have recently stopped with the ferts would it be wise to start again as I was told it would create more algae ? and that I would need to let the plants use up and to settle with only the root tabs on the substrate. with the ferts I usually do 2 pumps


----------



## Wookii (1 Jun 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> Thankyou for your message,
> so if I set the light to come on at 3pm-9pm and have the co2 to come on 12pm-6pm would that be ideal ? also as I have the light on a set timer to adjust the lighting what would you suggest as I'm thinking.. please correct me if this is a bit out for the lighting and photo period ...
> 2pm-0%
> 3pm-25%
> ...



I think the light ramping is a waste of time, you have hour long periods where the light may be too low for the plants, but sufficient for algae.

10 minutes of ramping is sufficient for live stock, then just have the ready of the period at your chose light level.

As mentioned by other folks above, if you don’t feed the plants everything they need you invite algae to take hold.

Also, you still haven’t mentioned what fert you are using, or you’re tank volume?


----------



## castle (1 Jun 2021)

Wookii said:


> I think the light ramping is a waste of time, you have hour long periods where the light may be too low for the plants, but sufficient for algae.
> 
> 10 minutes of ramping is sufficient for live stock, then just have the ready of the period at your chose light level.
> 
> ...



looks like an aquascaper 900, my impression though I could be wrong is that lights are on so that the tank can be enjoyed for the whole day?


----------



## Nathanh2150 (1 Jun 2021)

Morning, 
My tank is an aquascaper 900 tank information is ... 

*Aquarium Dimensions**Total Volume (Nett)**Glass Thickness**Cabinet Height**Number of Doors*L:900mm x W:500mm x H:450mm186 Ltrs10mm Ultra Clear Glass830mm2


 So is it wise to start feeding the plants now as I haven't been feeding for the past month. Only as i had information that if i kept feeding ferts it would feed the algae so if i got the algae under control and gone from the tank to start feeding with ferts after.


----------



## foxfish (1 Jun 2021)

Hi Nathanh, if you can find some spare time I would suggest that you re read back through this thread as all your questions have been answered….   basically, you have previously  been told a lot of false or incorrect information!


----------



## Nathanh2150 (1 Jun 2021)

My ferts that I currently have


----------



## mort (1 Jun 2021)

There is so much information out there that contridicts other advice and it's can be tricky to navigate it all. I would go back to basics as constantly tweaking the tank in different directions without giving it long enough to see if it works, doesn't help. 
There is so much info on this forum that will help but I'd try and get my head around what all the elements of healthy plants are and what causes issues. This thread is a good concise start but there's more on the algae part of the forum ALGAE PROBLEMS: Read this 

Without offering solutions from your full tank pictures your problems stem from an unbalanced aqaurium and low plant mass. Plants are susceptible to algae when they aren't in optimal health and it's clear from the amount of bba you have that they haven't been growing strongly for sometime. You have gone the high tech route which can work really well even for less experienced people but it does rely on very heavy planting otherwise it's more difficult.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (1 Jun 2021)

_I am looking to add a lot more plants to the back of the scape as it's suggested in the previous comments that I need to add more plants which I'm more then happy to do to help resolve any issues that I am currently facing. also I'm now gonna start with ferts once again 2 pumps a day to give the plants the food they need. even though people have said not too. I'm also going to use a toothbrush also cut off any leaves that seem to have any algae on also doing weekly to 2x weekly water changes to help. With the saturation with the lighting period I'm now moving this to 6 hours a day turning on at 3pm-9pm and with the dimmer I'm not gonna have it dimming just a set % as I found this worked well on my small fluval flex  co2 coming on 2 hours before light turns on also 2 hours before light switches off . I also have been looking into grabbing some (Panda Garras/Garra Flavatra) maybe a group of 5 all depending pricing and availability in my local aquatics store. but its all learning and I'm glad its not caused any loss on my fish as they cost an arm & a leg  
With the health of the plants iv had no floating leaves and none that have gone yellow/Brown (Apart from the hair grass even tho it is still has green stems)
(Once again thankyou to everyone so far that has replied to my post I apricate all the advice and help and i would of not of known where to start on dealing with this) 

If you would like more photos of the plants then im more then happy to add more photos _


----------



## SRP3006 (1 Jun 2021)

I have a aquascaper 900 and I believe you may struggle to get a 1 point ph drop (lime green drop checker) in only 2 hours. My co2 is on for 4 hours before lights, co2 9am,lights 1pm. I probably wouldn't turn off the co2 2hrs before the lights either. 1hr is ample. The lighting time is fine for the Twinstar but I echo @Wookii comments regarding the ramp. A gentle ramp over a short time period is more than enough not to scare the fish and benefits the plants to not have to light output fluctuating throughout the photoperiod.
Definitely start adding the ferts that you have but have a look on this forum, there is a very good write up on EI dosing which would be a lot cheaper than the pre mixed expensive ferts you have.
Also if you have the time more water changes would be helpful to flush the system as you remove the algae. I'd probably be trying to do daily water changes.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (1 Jun 2021)

_Hi @SRP3006
It great that you also have the Aquascapper 900 well I was thinking the same tbo as it will be around 5hrs without co2. May I ask What Set-up you have and lighting ? as if we have the same and it works well for you I could also do the same to see what happens.._


----------



## SRP3006 (1 Jun 2021)

In the beginning I had a aquascaper 900, twinstar s and oase bio 600, co2 by a inline diffuser, all the kit was recommended by aquarium Gardens when I originally set it up. Only thing that has changed is the lighting, I changed to a chihiros vivid a few months ago but all the timings have stayed the same. 
My twinstar was running at 100% and I was dosing EI ferts daily. I'm not for any moment suggesting you run your lights at 100% though just telling you how I was running it 👍

I would be following everyone's advice on this thread first before making too many different changes. First I'd reduce lighting and dose ferts. Then I'd increase maintenance and maybe add some floaters to help absorb some of the excess. Only once I'd got on top of the algae would I add anymore rooted plants.
Definitely start with a strong course of water changes and try to get as much waste removed as possible.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (1 Jun 2021)

_Good information thankyou 
with the light brightness what would you recommend as I'm thinking around 65% instance light lighting from 3pm-9pm without any changes in dimming or brightness so its always on the same setting's each day.  Also 100% not adding anymore plants into the tank until the algae is completely gone as wouldn't want to affect them with algae 
With daily water changes would you say 50% for the first week and the 2nd week do once every other day 25% water change then the 3rd week twice a water change of 50% then the 4th week go back to normal routine?
And with the ferts to keep it going with 2 pumps a day in the morning before lighting comes on as the tank will have natural lighting.
with the co2 having it turn on at 11am and turning off at 8pm I also have an inline co2 defuser by co2art with ADA CLEAR piping and I clean those with a brush and the glass wear also once a week._


----------



## sparkyweasel (1 Jun 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> Also 100% not adding anymore plants into the tank until the algae is completely gone as wouldn't want to affect them with algae


More plants will help you. You could get a big bunch of cheap _Elodea _from a pond shop to bulk up the plant mass, and then replace it with your chosen plants bit by bit when your tank is more balanced.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (1 Jun 2021)

_Hi @sparkyweasel 
I was looking into grabbing some just to tide me over untill the tank is settled in and that I can add more plants but I was just thinking with this plant if it will be eaten as I know cold water fish love this plant to nibble on so didn’t know about tropical fish if they would do the same ? But it’s worth a go even if I grab just 3 bunches plus there not expensive Id say a couple of quid tops. _


----------



## SRP3006 (1 Jun 2021)

With regards to your ferts I haven't used any of the ones you have so can't help I'm afraid 👍
Water changes wise I'd prob be aiming for 50% minimum but I tend to do more like 80% and a couple on the bounce if I notice something wrong etc. 
Something like hornwort floating would reduce light at the substrate and give you some fast growing stems to help. 
I'd probably go around 40 - 50% on your light but I only used a twinstar for a while.


----------



## sparkyweasel (1 Jun 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> I was just thinking with this plant if it will be eaten as I know cold water fish love this plant to nibble on so didn’t know about tropical fish


Yes, Goldfish nibble on it, but most tropicals won't. Not sure about your Torpedo Barb, some barbs will have a nibble, but it grows fast and as you say it's cheap enough.


----------



## papa_c (1 Jun 2021)

I have a 900 and my summary to start with would as follows.

2 x 80% water changes back to back to get all the detritus out of the tank, possibly a third if you don't get it all.

Co2 on at 11.00 you want a full 1point ph drop in the ph profile before Lights on, search ph profile to understand more about this 

Lights on at 15.00 at 50% (ditch the ramp up/down)

Co2 off at 20.30

Lights off at 21.00

Full fert dosing, don't miss any

Carry on twice weekly water changes about 75%

Leave this running and do not be tempted to change anything for 3 weeks. Study growth and don't miss any water changes.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (1 Jun 2021)

@papa_c & @SRP3006 
_Thankyou for getting back to me with the good advice much apricated.
I have now set the light to 50% max light for the aquarium also the co2 
fish tank times of light coming on is
3pm-50%
4pm-50%
5pm- 50%
6pm-50%
7pm-50%
8pm-50%
9pm-0%_
Shall be doing daily ferts 
co2 coming on at 11am off at 8.30pm


Will start all work on the tank on Saturday as that's my next day off from work and shall carry out all the water changes from then onwards.


----------



## papa_c (1 Jun 2021)

Important part of co2 is making sure you have enough going in.

Measure water ph before the co2 switches on, and measure again at lights on....you are looking for a 1 point drop in the 2 figures.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (2 Jun 2021)

@papa_c
_I have a PH Tester but I'm not sure that I know how to use it correctly as have neva checked PH in any of my aquarium's before 
It was brought on ebay comes with all its attachments' ect.

But I do have tetra 6-in-1 testing strips that include Ph 
which I use more _


----------



## Nathanh2150 (2 Jun 2021)

Just Done a ph test on the eletric ph tester it says 6.80 dipped in water for 30 seconds 
and on the ph testing strips its says 7.6 dipped in water for a second


----------



## papa_c (2 Jun 2021)

To do the ph profile take a glass of tank water out and leave it on the side for 24hr. After 24hrs measure the ph of the water in the glass. This will be your baseline degassed water.

At lights on measure the ph of the water,  you should aim for a minimum of 1.0 point drop. Eg if the ph of the glass water is 7.8 you want the tank water at lights on to be 6.8 or lower. If higher than 6.8 you need to increase co2 rate.

Periodically measure the ph through the light period you ideally need this stable. Small swings are not a problem.

Make sure you follow the ph instructions and calibrate it with the powders before use. To use place in the tip in the water and wait till the reading stabilises...normally about 10 seconds

I would ditch the test strips.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (5 Jun 2021)

_Hi All,
Just Thought I would update you all on what's going on with my aquarium.
I have purchased some new plants which are..
2x Didiplis diandra
2x Limnophila Aromatica
3x pots of Eleocharis mini
1x Bacopa Compact 
1xLilaeopsis Brasliensis 
1x Cryptocoryne x Willisii

Today Has been an extremely busy day started doing the tank around 11am and have now just finished (8.45pm).
I done a 80% water change x2 
i also trimmed back all the plants that had shown signs of algae trimming completely back and re planting the good stems.
Also done a sithen clean of all the Debary at the bottom of the tank removed all the Eleocharis mini and replaced with new.
Took my dragon stone out gave them all a good scrub to get rid of any algae.
cleaned the hole bog wood removing any algae 
cleaned out my external filter 

Sadly throughout the progress I have lost 5 cardinal tetra and 1x torpedo barb 
all other fish in the tank are doing really well. _
will be adding fertz in every day of two pumps to help the plants also co2 will come on at 11.00am-20.30pm

_I wont be adding any fish for a wile now as I'm a-wear that I still need to do once every other day water changes.

tank is now looking on-point and how I wanted it to look in the first place.  

Thankyou to everyone for your help and advice  _


----------



## papa_c (5 Jun 2021)

Would suggest to take a reference picture and share so the members can offer guidance, it also enables you to compare the weekly growth.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (5 Jun 2021)

@papa_c 
This was taken at 8.45pm once I Finished doing the tank. Not the best of photos as I quickly took them 
 Co2 was not on wile doing the big maintenance on the fish tank.


----------



## Karmicnull (5 Jun 2021)

That's a lovely piece of wood.  Looking forward to seeing the tank grow in.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (5 Jun 2021)

@Karmicnull thankyou I got it from taverham garden centre they do some really nice pieces of aquarium wood.


----------



## Driftless (6 Jun 2021)

Wow, to echo others, that is a lot of light.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (6 Jun 2021)

Hi @Driftless 
May I ask what you mean with you comment ? 
many thanks 
🙂🙃


----------



## castle (18 Jun 2021)

Seen any improvement @Nathanh2150 ?


----------



## Nathanh2150 (19 Jun 2021)

Hi @castle
Thanks for asking for a follow up regarding my previous messages.
I have added some photo's below of the progress.
Plants are settling in well.
Have been doing once every other day water changes also now moved on to water changes twice a week of 50%
Adding fret's every morning before co2 turns on
fish doing well.
only thing I have noticed the plants arnt growing as quick as before but alge is kept at bay which is good plants are producing bubbles


----------



## Nathanh2150 (19 Jun 2021)

Photos taken on the 19th June


----------



## Nathanh2150 (20 Jun 2021)

More photos taken this morning wile I did some re-work on some plants 🌱 looking good don’t you think 🤔 🙂


----------

